# Cách sử dụng nước hoa hồng giúp đánh thức vẻ đẹp tiềm ẩn



## vietmom (17/11/18)

Cách sử dụng nước hoa hồng không chỉ đơn giản là đổ ra bông tẩy trang và thoa lên mặt. Chúng ta còn nhiều cách khác để khai thác triệt để công dụng của nước hoa hồng.

Mọi người thường lầm tưởng nước hoa hồng là sản phẩm không cần thiết và có thể bỏ qua để đơn giản hoá chu trình dưỡng da. Tuy nhiên, nước hoa hồng mang lại nhiều lợi ích cho làn da. Đặc biệt cách sử dụng nước hoa hồng sẽ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến kết quả dưỡng da.

*LỢI ÍCH CỦA NƯỚC HOA HỒNG?*
Bác sĩ Da liễu Debra Jaliman với hơn 25 năm giảng dạy tại Mount Sinai School of Medicine cho biết: “_Nước hoa hồng loại bỏ dầu thừa, các vết bẩn bám trên da, vi khuẩn và sản phẩm trang điểm._ Nước hoa hồng còn làm sạch các bụi bẩn tích tụ mỗi ngày. Những hoạt chất của sữa rửa mặt còn sót lại trên da sẽ được lấy đi nhờ bước bôi nước hoa hồng”.



​Phó chủ tịch Phát triển sản phẩm của Algenist, Tammy Yaiser cho rằng nước cân bằng sẽ giúp các sản phẩm dưỡng ở các bước sau hấp thụ tốt hơn vào da. “_Nước hoa hồng sẽ giúp cân bằng độ ẩm tự nhiên trên da. Ngoài ra, nước cân bằng sẽ giúp các dưỡng chất có trong serum và kem dưỡng da thẩm thấu tốt hơn vào da_“.

*SỬ DỤNG NƯỚC HOA HỒNG LÚC NÀO?*
Theo Bác sĩ da liễu Joshua Zeichner (Giám đốc viện Nghiên cứu về Thẩm mỹ và Khoa học Da liễu tại bệnh viện Mount Sinai), nước hoa hồng có thể sử dụng 2 lần/ngày. “_Chúng ta nên hạn chế sử dụng các sản phẩm nước hoa hồng có chứa cồn. Vì những sản phẩm đó làm tổn thương lớp màng bảo vệ da. Da bị vào mòn có thể khiến da bị viêm_“.



​Tammy Yaiser cho biết: “_Nước cân bằng tốt nhất nên dùng ở bước đầu tiên sau khi làm sạch da bằng tẩy trang và sữa rửa mặt._ Bởi lẽ, nước hoa hồng sẽ giúp bạn làm sạch hoàn toàn các tạp chất còn dư thừa còn sót lại trên da”.

*CÁCH SỬ DỤNG NƯỚC HOA HỒNG*
Chúng ta có nhiều cách sử dụng nước hoa hồng khác nhau:

*Cách sử dụng nước hoa hồng 1: dùng với bông tẩy trang*
Đây là cách sử dụng thông thường và phổ biến nhất. Chúng ta cho một lượng nước hoa hồng ra bông tẩy trang, sau đó lau khắp mặt. Bông tẩy trang cùng với nước hoa hồng hoạt động như thỏi nam châm, hút sạch mọi chất bẩn trên da.



​*Cách sử dụng nước hoa hồng 2: lotion mask*
Phương pháp dùng nước hoa hồng để lotion mask được tín đồ làm đẹp Nhật Bản rất ưa chuộng. Để thực hiện phương pháp này, chúng ta cần 1 viên mặt nạ nén và nước hoa hồng không chứa cồn. Chúng ta làm ẩm viên mặt nạ nén, sau đó nhỏ vài giọt nước hoa hồng và đắp lên mặt trong vòng 3 phút. Các bạn tiếp tục các bước dưỡng da mà không cần rửa lại với nước.



​*Cách sử dụng nước hoa hồng 3: 7 bước toner*
7 bước toner là cách dưỡng da nổi tiếng của xứ sở kim chi. Chúng ta chỉ cần lấy nước cân bằng vỗ lên da trực tiếp 7 lần. Đương nhiên, chúng ta không nên dùng các sản phẩm có chứa cồn để không làm khô và kích ứng da.



​*Cách sử dụng nước hoa hồng 4: toner wash*
Rửa mặt với nước hoa hồng cũng là một phát kiến mới của các cô gái Hàn. Chúng ta cho một lượng nước hoa hồng cùng với lượng nước vừa đủ để kết thúc bước làm sạch. Rửa mặt bằng nước cân bằng giúp giảm kích ứng da và cung cấp độ ẩm cần thiết cho da.



​*Cách sử dụng 5: xịt trực tiếp*
Trên thị trường hiện nay có những loại nước cân bằng được thiết kế dạng xịt. Đây là một sự kết hợp tiện lợi, bởi lẽ, sản phẩm sẽ kết hợp công dụng làm mát da của xịt khoáng và cân bằng độ pH cho da như nước hoa hồng.



​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

